

The Mathematics Behind xkcd: A Conversation with Randall Munroe (2012) - grouchysmurf
http://www.maa.org/publications/periodicals/math-horizons/the-mathematics-behind-xkcd-a-conversation-with-randall-munroe

======
jugad
As a programmer who majored in mathematics at the graduate / post graduate
level, I want to add that the 'purity' thing can be interesting.

I find it a little difficult to work on programs that don't have a
mathematically sound (water tight) solution, but it still needs to be fixed
(hacked) in a practical way so the product can ship.

I am rarely happy with my programs. But when I am happy, its awesome.

------
digi_owl
His response regarding the science purity comic makes me wonder if perhaps it
is time to create "computer engineering" courses.

